# Need Recipe - Fresh Salsa



## Burl Source (Aug 12, 2015)

Thank You in advance to anyone who can help.
I have a lot of tomatoes coming ripe and I want to make some fresh tomato salsa.
Not looking for a canning recipe. More like something that will go into the refrigerator and get eaten within a few days.

Do you have a favorite fresh salsa recipe you would be willing to share?


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 12, 2015)

I kind of wing it as far as quantities go. I dice tomatoes, and combine with some diced onion, minced or pressed garlic and minced Serrano pepper. Maybe some jalepeno, and sometimes a dash or two of a chipotle hot sauce, depending on what's around. Add a little olive oil, salt and cracked black pepper to taste (yeah, the olive oil may be frowned upon by some).

Went lazy the other night and used a processor -- makes a liquid salsa vs a chunky one, which may be preferred by some. A bit harder to balance the ingredients though. It was a hotter then intended, so I added a nice ripe peach to tone it down a little and add in some sweetness.

Frankly there is no right or wrong -- just dice/ mince whatever you would like besides tomatoes, including pineapple, peaches, blueberries, etc.


----------



## TheDispossessed (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey Mark,
This is one of my very favorite things to make in the summer and it's also a super great way to test an edge with all the fresh cuts so it's always fun. I don't use a strict recipe but it goes something like this:

9 Tomatoes, small dice and place in colander for 30 mins to drain excess juice (can keep juice and make tomato water if you like)
Red onion, brunoise and rinse (optional) inside colander placed in bowl under running cold water for 5 mins (takes some pungency out)
a few Fresh chilies of choice(habanero, japepeno, serrano,etc), brunoise (i keep the seeds and veins in), to taste (i like it damn hot)
half bunch?? Fresh Cilantro, finely chopped, I use a ton of it but you can go to taste
Juice of 2-3 fresh limes
2 clove fresh garlic, minced
Salt and Pepper, to taste
Thats it!

Mix it all up and store in the fridge tastes best after 24 hours. It will get super liquidy as time passes so by the time you get down the bottom you may need to drain it a bit. Keeps about 5 days??? I don't know I always eat it all before then.

Cheers!
Matteo


----------



## Mangelwurzel (Aug 12, 2015)

This is a pretty solid recipe: http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/9222/ultimate-tomato-salsa


----------



## DamageInc (Aug 12, 2015)

I love a roasted salsa.

[video=youtube;1wn6vnd4xYc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wn6vnd4xYc[/video]


----------



## Godslayer (Aug 12, 2015)

DamageInc said:


> I love a roasted salsa.
> 
> [video=youtube;1wn6vnd4xYc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wn6vnd4xYc[/video]




I have made this, its an epic twist, love the added char flavour


----------



## Bill13 (Aug 12, 2015)

I agree with the above and will second the cilantro and third the Serrano. I usually the seeds and veins out at first and then add as desired. I recommend waiting at least 15 minutes as you add the heat so that it fully integrates.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 12, 2015)

heh, I left cilantro out of my first post. Lime juice depends on whether on not we have any fresh limes in the house at the time, and also the relative acidity of the tomatoes (varies since we mix a bunch of types).

Roasting is nice; my 'shortcut' is to add some chiptole hot sauce. Gives some nice smokey notes.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 12, 2015)

[video=youtube;J6G5rOqcF_I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6G5rOqcF_I[/video]

[video=youtube;K7LtTbxIlTE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7LtTbxIlTE[/video]


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Aug 12, 2015)

I can't remember the recipe off the top of my head, but I remember in addition to your traditional salsa veggies (tomatoes, onions, garlic, peppers, etc.) it had lesser amounts of sweet yellow corn, and even less black beans in the salsa itself. I believe there was some oregano and a bit of cumin in addition to cilantro as far as herbs were concerned. Giving time to allow it to "rest" after preparing but before consuming allows the flavours to do their thing. I also agree with WildBoar that there is no right or wrong


----------



## spoiledbroth (Aug 13, 2015)

How about a red chimichurri? :d sub like half the parsley in a drier recipe for cilantro and people will look at you differently.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 13, 2015)

Awesome Rick. Lot of technique in them hands. I learn something every time I see you going to town on some ingredient.


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 13, 2015)

Thank You everyone.
Last night I just winged it and made a batch by dicing all the ripe cherry tomatoes I had.
Also added cilantro, green onions and a splash of lemon juice.
Not quite what I think of as salsa but still tasted good.

I had some long skinny peppers growing in the garden that I had not labeled with the type.
Since I am not the type for real hot stuff I cut off the end and put it against my tongue.
When I quit coughing and I could breath again I took a short section and diced it paper thin and mixed that with the tomatoes. 

I have about 2 dozen more ripe full size tomatoes sitting on the counter, so now with all of you're help I can make a batch the correct way.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Aug 16, 2015)

I like that some people add honey. I think I spot Theory doing it in both of those videos... Might lend to less of a pico de gallo type texture (loose, watery) and more of an old el paso (something obviously cooked down and with slight viscosity) :O


----------

